# Transtint and Epoxy????



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a piece I'm working on and have several gaps about 1/32" -1/16". I want the gaps to be a deep black color. My thought was to mix 20 minute epoxy with black transtint and pour into the gaps using a glue syringe. Then once dry, sand everything flat to reveal the wood with the epoxy remaining in the gap. That was the plan. Now as I am thinking about it, will the transtint dye bleed into the surrounding wood or will the epoxy hold the dye? If it does bleed any clue how deep it will penetrate?

A second question, I read if you warm the epoxy it will give you more working time and flow thinner. Is this accurate?

Your advice and skill sharing is most appreciated.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't think you'd have any bleeding problem. I use acrylic Gel artist's paints. Mix it in after the initial two part mix. A small tube from Walmart is cheap and goes a long ways. Tape off the voids before the pour. Use any painter's tape. The best I've found is green Frog Tape. 
You don't say what wood you're using. My experience with epoxy has been with hardwood, chiefly mequite, walnut, maple and white oak. I did use epoxy on Redwood deck boards an got no bleeding.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I did something similar and used Rit powdered dye mixed with the epoxy and it worked well.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

You shouldn't have a problem.

BTW, I use acrylic paint it works quite well.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

System Three makes a black pigment specifically for epoxy. It's inexpensive and available on Amazon and in Woodcraft stores.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

You can also thin the epoxy with acetone.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I've used transtint and epoxy with no problem.,

you really do not need much either a single drop or 2 will make the epoxy jet black.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

What woody said. I have used it with a couple drops of dark walnut dye. I think it blends better than straight black.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Becikeja, I just dip the end of my mixing stick in black TT, then use it to mix the epoxy. I've never had a problem doing it that way. I use System Three T88 and it slowly runs down (creeps?) into the void. If you tape off the edges, you can overfill the gap a bit and that will help to keep the epoxy at the level of the wood. HTH


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Appreciate all the comments. Looks like I'm good to go. I already have the black Transtint from another project that I dyed black so I will be using that in the epoxy. The wood I am using is Lace wood and Wenge. Will post in the project section when finished.


----------

